# Headlight Beam deflectors - anyone fined?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever been stopped and/or fined for not having a headlight beam deflector fitted whilst driving in France?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not that I've heard....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Surely the idea is not to blind the poor frog not avoid a fine.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

WE are in Switzerland at the moment and our MH has the facility of winding the headlight beam down. Drove through the Gothard tunnel last Friday with headlights on, not one flash of lights came our way. I guess it works.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Always put the benders on, however now I have the headlight covers with the markings on that show you where to place the sticky tape.

I have never heard of anyone being fined, but its not about the fine really is it ?

Its about respecting other road users, and ensuring you do not dazzle them !!


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

anyone forgotten to take them off on their return to the UK?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Bill_H said:


> anyone forgotten to take them off on their return to the UK?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bill_H said:


> anyone forgotten to take them off on their return to the UK?


My opaque Hella ones have been on for nearly 6 years.
Passed 3 MOT`s no problem.

Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We've been going to France for at least 20 years and for the first few times we fitted deflectors.

At the time there were always obvious markings which showed you where to fit the deflectors.

But as headlight design changed it became less obvious, and on some cars almost impossible, to determine where to put them on more modern cars.

And we rarely, if ever, drive at night and so we stopped bothering to fit them.

The only time I can remember driving after dusk was from Ypres to Lille.

No one flashed me throughout the journey but many cars coming in the opposite direction were dazzling me. 

I suppose they could have been Brits without deflectors but I suspect most, if not all, were French drivers with badly maintained headlights.

We were stopped once a few years ago, a dozen of us in a convoy of three cars, just over the border as we returned to France from Belgium one afternoon but the Gendarme was only interested in whether the drivers had consumed alcohol and, despite none of us having deflectors fitted, just waved us through once he was happy we were relatively sober.

I realise it's against the Law to drive without deflectors but the question was simply asking if anyone had actually been stopped/fined for not using them.

We're off to France shortly in a hired MH, and I believe headlight deflectors are supplied, but it is highly unlikely we will drive at night and fitting them will almost certainly be a waste of time and effort.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As the frogs with pointy hats have eyes to see, surely it's only a matter of time before they start fining all those who obviously don't have any stickers on.

Pointing them at the floor may help, but what do you do if on a dark unlit road alone and actually want to see where you're going.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Bill_H said:
> 
> 
> > anyone forgotten to take them off on their return to the UK?
> ...


Ditto with our black plastic tape on the headlight protectors. Its not worth removing it as we spend a lot more time there than here


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stuck em on four years ago and left them. £2 of eBay and 2 min to fit. Not really much effort to stay legal


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Fitted them to the car five years ago and have never taken 'em off - passed mot every year with no problem.
I have them on the MH which spends most of its time in France anyway and despite rarely driving at night I think it is courtesy to do what we can not to cause problems for other drivers on the road (whether in France or UK).
A related issue is whether they are correctly positioned on the MH - no markings on the glass makes it a bit hit or miss!

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If French law is anything like English law then the offence is to cause unessary dazzle. So the fitting of beam deflectors is NOT a requirement, if you adjust the beam so it is pointing down and does not cause any dazzle you are not committing an offence!!

I could be wrong but I BELIEVE "Continental" vehicle headlights dip downwards ONLY and that the dip beam does not have the pavement side "offset" that Brit ones do. Can anyone confirm or negate this????


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

HOW MANY EU WAGONS DO YOU SEE PARKED UP TO AJUST THERE LIGHTS IT WOULD KEEP A GARARGE WORKING 23HRS FOR ONE BOAT LOAD AT DOVER KENNY


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> If French law is anything like English law then the offence is to cause unessary dazzle. So the fitting of beam deflectors is NOT a requirement, if you adjust the beam so it is pointing down and does not cause any dazzle you are not committing an offence!!
> 
> I could be wrong but I BELIEVE "Continental" vehicle headlights dip downwards ONLY and that the dip beam does not have the pavement side "offset" that Brit ones do. Can anyone confirm or negate this????


Certainly seems to be the way round here, we have now changed our Swift headlights to the approved ones for France and they dip straight down not to the right - mind that did cost €400 so it is a serious expense......

The black tape does not switch the beam to dip the other way, they simply blank off the part of the light that could be in the drivers eyes if it dips to the left. You used to be able to get fresnel lenses which actually switched the dip to the opposite side but I have not used them for a large number of years.......only the black tape option.....

Most headlamps here seem to dip straight down not to one side or the other.

It is not just courtesy, it is safety - we have all encountered the temporary blindness caused by headlights hitting you in the face - there is the potential for a serious collision if that happened. The fine would probably come afterwards as a result of causing the collison due to failure to dip lights..........

Dave


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We had a Gendarme eyeball the lights at a toll, I had bits of insulation tape stuck on. We were waved through. Now I have 2 "proper" stick on benders in, I just leave them there as we don't use the van in UK at night.

I think you may struggle to find someone who has been fined,visitors from the continent certainly don't bother when they are here!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I got stopped and an on the spot fine for failing to completely stop at one of those 'thru'penny-bit' stop signs.

After the 'gendarmette' finished kicking the front tyres she did have a good squint at the beam deflectors. However I'm not convinced that she knew what they were or what they were for so didn't mention them, thereby making herself look a bit foolish.
She did, however get close up to the door mirror, so she could adjust her cap at just the right jaunty angle


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah yes !!

"Flic" is VERY keen on dishing out vouchers for failing to STOP at a stop line. They WILL give you a ticket if your vehicle does not come to a complete halt!!! 

If you approach and slow right down, have a clear view and proceed because the road is clear as far as you can see (as many do in this country) you will STILL get a ticket because you did not physically come to a total STOP. 

The law in the UK also requires vehicles to come to a total halt at a stop sign, but it doesnt seem to be enforced as "enthusiastically" as in France.

A pals parents live in France and have done for many years. They have confirmed that everyone gets the same treatment (not just Brits) and gets a ticket. So beware of Stop signs and be sure to actually come to a complete halt. They confirm they have never ever heard of a Brit getting a ticket for no beam benders, but that of course doesnt mean it hasnt happened. 

My view is that they only cost a few quid and if it gives Flic one LESS reason to say "Good moaning!!" its money well spent.


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

A couple of years ago the police at Roscoff were waving down UK registered vehicles and eyeing them up before we left the docks. Now I may be wrong but I had the impression that if we hadn't bothered to fit headlight masks then they would have stopped us to see if we could be bothered with spare bulbs etc. We prefer not to attract any attention from EU police forces when away.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

obviosly as they say, comply with the rules of the country you visit and you will be legal ,according to Kev-N-Liz ,


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

So why bother fitting the beam deflectors or covers? After all it is only a legal requirement.
At the same time, why bother with the obligatory:
First-Aid Kit
Warning Triangle
Spare Light Bulbs and Fuses
Reflective Jacket
Breath Kits from 01/07/2012
Driving Documents
Insurance Documents
Registration Documents
Passport

I hear enough people saying "If you don't want to comply with the laws of the UK why come?". Surely the same applies to UK citizens visiting our European neighbours.

Gerry


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Bought some perspex headlamp covers and these have the maskers on them. 
Pop them on while going through the tunnel and off on the way back.
Not the cheapest option but it does work and is very easy.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

What's this about the French driving on the other side of the road? Will the French police bother if I stay on the left. But I have got beam deflectors. :twisted:


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> ... I could be wrong but I BELIEVE "Continental" vehicle headlights dip downwards ONLY and that the dip beam does not have the pavement side "offset" that Brit ones do. Can anyone confirm or negate this????


I *think *you are right Mrplodd. Burstner have re-configured the four spot Hella layout on my van so that the 'dips' can be lowerd from inside the cab. 
This is different to the cofiguration as written in my handbook.

A convoluted tale ...


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

.. if interested.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102985-.html


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

GerryD said:


> So why bother fitting the beam deflectors or covers? After all it is only a legal requirement.
> At the same time, why bother with the obligatory:
> First-Aid Kit
> Warning Triangle
> ...


All good points, and very well made, could not agree more !!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Unless I have missed the answer, for which apologies, is it illegal in European countries not to have the beam adjusted/deflected only at night, or is it a requirement to prove, in daytime , that it has been done.

If the latter, what test would the police use to test compliance?

And is the required deflection angle the same in all countries? or do we have to stop at each border to adjust? And is it legal to stop on the hard-shoulder for the purpose of adjusting?

I did not do it at night, but 2 weeks ago I passed though 5 countries in 8 hours. 

We need a single system. Who organised HGVs to have the same hook-up - was it EU or a trade body?

Yes I know I am being facetious, but as somebody said, do HGV drivers change - or maybe the have a switch?

Geoff


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> And is it legal to stop on the hard-shoulder for the purpose of adjusting?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, I think you know the answer to that one !!

It is the law to have your headlights working correctly in whatever country you find yourself in, it is YOUR(driver) responsibility to comply with the laws of the road.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > And is it legal to stop on the hard-shoulder for the purpose of adjusting?
> ...


I did say I was being facetious!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

If some campers have the means of adjusting the beam from the cab it seems reasonable to think trucks do too?

My campers first (80's) chassis came from Germany with lights that had a kick up to the right, so I needed the tape in the UK until I bought UK ones. But up to that point on the continent it would have been wrong for me to have deflectors on.

In that case, and with the small round lens lights on some trucks and campers, just having tape on may be inappropriate, therefore the offence must be blinding traffic rather than not having sticky things on your lights?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> . . . therefore the offence must be blinding traffic rather than not having sticky things on your lights?


It is Grizzly. Nowhere does it specify how you do it - it just says you must not dazzle oncoming drivers.

IMHO it's worth sticking a bit of tape on anyway so Les Flics will be less likely to stop you. _(This assumes you know which side of the headlamp glass to stick it . . . just count the number of plonkers at the Channel port who stick it on the side *nearest *to the oncoming traffic!! :roll: )_

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> > . . . therefore the offence must be blinding traffic rather than not having sticky things on your lights?
> ...


Having successfully used gaffer tape on both of my previous vans for quite a few years and I might add, on the correct side of the lamp to take into consideration the beam thrown off from the reflector, I am not looking forward to altering the beam on my Exsis.
I understand it can be done, quite a fiddle, removing the rubber cover, then removing the top screw, loosening the two side screws and then rotating the unit. Or so I read!
One day, I may have a look at doing it, but I keep putting it off :lol:


----------

